# Has anyone tried The Fertility Diet ???



## PMcG1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi there

I was just wondering if anyone has read and tried The Fertility Diet by Sarah Dobbyn? I also have read Marilyn Glenville's book 'Natural Solutions to Infertility'. Generally I eat a very healthy balanced diet, that is apart from my love of a good glass of vino or 3!  I've mostly been sticking to this diet since the beginning of New Year, and have been feeling fantastic, sleeping really well and have so much energy. I just want to do as much as I possibly can, as most of the time I feel completely powerless. Something as simple as eating or cutting out certain foods makes me feel in some way that I am in some sort of control of the situation, even if it's only minor. 
It would be good to hear of any success stories and to be reassured that my lack of wine and caffeine has not all been in vain!


----------



## MtnGoat (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi!

I have to say, this book really winds me up. When I first saw it, I was tempted to buy it (who of us wouldn't be?) but didn't after flicking through it in the bookshop. I then borrowed it from library instead which reminded me exactly why I didn't buy it.

I'm pretty sceptical about it. It's not at all clear what the author's scientific/medical credentials & experience are. If she has any, they certainly aren't stated on the cover! It seems her motivations for writing it are
1. her biological clock is ticking loud (I know the feeling) 
2. she's identified a lucrative gap in the market (she was a lawyer for several years before her career change)

Seriously, she only includes about 3 case studies. Nearly all of these are women who first started TTC over 30+ but there's no evidence that they had fertility problems. As far as I can tell, their success was down to luck rather than following Dobbyn's advice. There may be some useful stuff in the book, but some of it is complete bonkers imho. Do you know anyone who's for whom "lunaception"  has worked?!?

I have read books by Marilyn Glenville and Zita West (some not all of them). Whether you want to take their approach or not, they do at least have clinical experience and include case studies from people with genuine fertility problems. 

And for what it's worth I've given up wine but can't be parted from my caffeine (& it has to be strong black proper coffee).

Good luck in your tx!


----------



## PMcG1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi MtnGoat

I understand what you mean regarding her credentials, but you know how it is desperation sets in and I'm at the stage 7 years down the line that I'm willing to try anything. OK well almost anything, I didn't even read the chapter on "lunaception"  ...I guess I do have my limits! It was more to do with the nutrition side of things that interests me.

Hope all goes well for your tx in Feb


----------



## sunnieskies (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi there! 

I really know how you feel about being willing to try anything! i got all excited about this book too, and what you say about control totally makes sense. But I do think we need to be careful, and I had the same thoughts as the previous post about the authors credentials. it is a worry. And we need to be carfeul of taking things to extremes, I have come crashing down on the other side in the last month or so and its made me realise the benifits of moderation. I hope this doesnt sound preachy, im just trying to say im with you and share my experience. So good luck hun but do be careful!

xxx sunnieskies.


----------

